# jar Datei importieren in Eclipse



## HändyÄndy (26. Jan 2007)

Ich habe ein Programm, daß eine jar Datei importiert. Und zwar so:

```
import java.util.*;
import org.nfunk.jep.*;
```
Allerdings unterstreicht mir Eclipse den jep Import rot. Ich habe die jar Datei in demselben Ordner wie die Klasse selbst, die jep importiert.

Was geht hier schief?


----------



## The_S (26. Jan 2007)

importiere die Jar in dein Projekt über den Build-Path


----------



## HändyÄndy (26. Jan 2007)

Danke


----------



## padde479 (26. Jan 2007)

*@HändyÄndy*
Du gehst mit der rechten Maustaste auf Dein Projekt und wählst _Build Path -> Configure Build Path..._. Im sich öffnenden Dialog sollte der Reiter _Libraries_ angewählt sein (wenn nicht -> anwählen). Dann _Add External JARs..._ klicken. Im sich öffnenden _FileChooser_ musst Du dann das jar-File angeben. Danach siehst Du es im Listenfeld.

Das war's.

Gruß
Padde


----------

